# Steer Gains on Grass



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

How late in the year will cattle continue to gain weight on just mixed grass? KY.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Steers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the mixture includes cool season grasses, right up until a hard freeze. TomCat, if you edit your profile and include a general location we might can offer you more informed responses....as you know, one size does not fit all in agriculture. I did see KY at the end of your post but your next post may not include this. Which end of the state are you on?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on the cattle as well, I've been toying around with getting certified as "grass fed". Haven't looked too much into it yet but I do know some breeds are better than others on gaining while on straight pasture.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Central Ky. Mostly blk Angus mix, some Charx. Grass is predominately fescue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You should be good until a hard freeze with fescue....and if you drill wheat this early fall in a resting pasture or crop field you can extend your grazing gains even further.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Holstein steers on grass in pa can pull consistent 1.2 lb/day on just grass. This is GOOD pasture. Rotated to a new one every 1-2 weeks. Each pasture has plenty of clover and is actively growing.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They have some studies in Canada for grazing well stocked pasture through to Nov with cattle foraging in snow somewhat. Can't recall the gains though.


----------

